# 485 Case IH lo - hi range shift problem



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and would like to get some advice on my tractors issue of shifting rather hard in and out of hi range. 

I have googled this issue and found multiple forums where the popular fix seems to be hammering on the shift linkage with a bar to get it in and out! Im looking for a slightly less neanderthal approach to fixing it.

I have only owned the tractor for about a month and it seemed to shift fine when i got it, other than a bit of slop in the linkages. I have not taken the fender or shielding off from below the seat to have a good look at everything but ive managed to have a look from under the tractor and i have a pretty go idea of how it works. 

If anyone has any diagrams from the manual or has had this problem and corrected it please share your wisdom. Thanx in advance!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never driven a Case,

On my NH TC30 (9x3 gear) sometimes it wants to not go into gear. I find that when it won't go into Low, Medium, or High - it will after I shift into 1st or 2nd on the column. 
- I am constantly shifting into another gear and then it slides easily into what I want. 

I am not sure force is the answer. But then going onto my PTO that I haven't used all winter - that takes force the first few times. Hammering - little much maybe?

Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanx for your reply "tcreeley". Ive tried shifting the transmission into another gear or into neutral and it does not seem to help. Im gonna pull the shifter boots off within. The next day or so and take a closer look. If i cant get anywhere there i will pull the fender and flashing off her and start dismantling until i find the problem.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

This might help re parts diagrams - Messicks online - 485 Case

http://www.messicks.com/cas/60195

Good luck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Phoenix153,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

One thing you might try is to take your tractor on a high speed run to attempt to throw some oil up into the shift mechanism. I know of an old Oliver tractor transmission that rusted up pretty badly internally above the oil level. This was the solution for its shifting problems. 

You might also consider overfilling the transmission to get some oil up high. Let it soak for a few days and try working the hi/lo shifter, then drain it back down to the 'full' level. I wouldn't leave it overfull and put it to work.......might blow a seal.

If the fluid looks to be dirty or milky, you might consider changing it.


----------



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanx "sixbales" the fluid looks pretty good, no milky appearance and not very dirty. I will defiantly take it for a good run and see if some oil slashing around might help it out. The overfill idea is good as well. Ill try both and see where it leaves me. Thanx again for your help


----------



## northernman (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello from new zealand has your tractor got a torque applifer and is it hard in high and low if you shift torque amplifer into low speed?


----------



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

No it does not have a torque amplifier.


----------



## northernman (Jan 22, 2017)

it would pay to do bushes in gear linkages is it hard to to move level or hard to select gear the range change unit is in behine hyd filter behind four speed gearbox


----------

